# Exceptional saw at a terrific price!



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Always nice to share in the joy of someone satisfied with their purchase!
To sweeten the deal a little bit, remember, you didn't just save money off the new retail price, but the freight shipping charges as well.
Man I love me some savings on cosmetic flaws and floor models.


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Thanks for the overview of your buying experience and the tool review John. I have never bought any tools from Grizzly, but I have heard good things about them.

I read your other post on the nightmare experience with the HF bandsaw. I'm glad this saw is working out better for you. I'm always anxious about making an expensive tool purchase without being able to see/touch the actual machine. I do alot of research and rely on feedback from other people's experiences, but it's still stressful wondering whether you are going to get a lemon.

It seems that many of the "hobbyist" level motorized tools still require some "tweaking" or a call to customer service to get them setup correctly. At first I was sorta shocked and mildly upset at that fact but now I've almost come to expect that anything I buy (motorized tools mostly) may require some fiddling around or customer service.

In the last 5 years I have purchased 3 larger tools (dust collector, bandsaw, and jointer) each of which required a call to customer service for some replacement part (jointer fence, bandsaw fence, and DC wireless remote). Once the "quirks" are worked out, the tools work very well and hopefully for a long time-I've had my Jet contractor saw for 20 years and it's still running great!


----------



## Rockytime (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice to hear of your good deal and product satisfaction. My only disappointment with a Grizzly product was with a scroll saw which was so terrible I gave it away. That was quite a few years ago. But I am very pleased with a 4X7 metal band saw and recently a mini metal mill which was perfectly indicated right out of the box. Over the years I have purchased lots of tooling which was excellent. I found their customer service outstanding.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

congrats, I have same saw. No complaints. Enjoy.


----------



## Bodyworksiowa (Jul 17, 2016)

My last six months in the Air Force before retiring (1994) I was asked by the Director of Morale, Welfare & Recreation at Malmstrom AFB, MT to drive an 18 wheeler up to Bellingham, Washington. MWR had received a grant for $20k for new machinery for their new wood shop, as the old equipment was cast off from Civil Engineering. The Director called all the wood machinery dealers in the country, and only Grizzly would give discounts for military and reduced prices for MWR.

I drove the truck and trailer up to Washington without incident and we met with the store manager with our list of "needs". We prioritized the list and gave it to him; not knowing anything about Grizzly or how much we could buy for $20k. The manager asked us questions at length as to who would be using the tools, and whether the professionals/civilian contractors would have access to the new shop. My director informed him it was only for active duty military, retirees and their families personal use. Most Air Force bases closed their wood shops down due to lack of interest and cost to maintain them. The manager gave us a tour of their displays and the entire complex. At first, we thought we were getting a dog and pony show, until the manager explained that he wanted to show off his facility and insure us that Grizzly was not a fly by night operation. At that time, all machinery was made in the USA, not Taiwan or China like it is today.

He took our list and called over his "team" to fulfill our wish list. We wanted a new "unisaw", a 36" planer, two bandsaws, a shaper, a horizontal 24" sander, two combo disk & belt sanders and if there was money left over, we needed clamps. Remember, my director had called every manufacturer in the country and no one was interested in giving discounts for any reason. The Grizzly manager asked us how many used the wood shop on a weekend and how much square footage we had. He then suggested we needed two 36" planers, two 24" planers, three scroll saws and four band saws. We told we didn't have enough money, but laughed out loud and assured us we had more than enough. Grizzly was going to donate most of our tools if we would be so kind to put a sign in the building and on each large piece of equipment that it was donated by Grizzly. Well, we filled the trailer and even had enough change left to put us up for a night as we expected to sleep in the truck and buy fuel for the trip home.

We got four planers, four scroll saws, four bandsaws, two large table saws, three contractor saws, a portable contractor saw, three different sized drill presses, two mortising units, three combo sanders, two each disc and belt sanders (stand mounted), three 8" jointers, one 6" jointer with rabbiting functions, four router tables, 10 routers, four of which were Porter Cable's for attaching to the router tables, two shapers, two horizontal 30" sanders, a planer/molder, a full sized dust collector with all the hoses and tubing/connectors needed, an air filtration system for each side of the building, two 4×8 drying tables, two work benches, storage cabinets, and four large work benches. I still have the inventory list. We nearly cried, as we are shocked at Grizzly's kindness. They also threw in four chests full of clamps, drill bits, router bits, sand paper, extra planer knives, screws, filters, spray adhesive, brushes and a host of finishes.

I never got to use the tools as new wood shop was in the process of being built. I talked to the director several times after I retired and was living in Minneapolis. He couldn't have been happier. MWR not only put placards on each tool, but dedicated the facility to Grizzly. All in all, we got nearly $60k in tools and equipment for less than $16k.

Since then, I try to buy Grizzly as a way of showing appreciation for what they did for us.


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

John,
It almost sounds like Grizzly took it as a personal challenge to see how much they could possibly fit in that trailer!
Terrific story. I've only bought one thing from Grizzly (an air filter, which I'm very happy with), but I'll be looking at them as more of a first option now that I've read this. One good turn deserves another.


----------



## richimage (Aug 30, 2013)

I purchased my first Grizzly this spring as well, and at the tent sale in Springfield. I live about four hours away and thought perhaps I could replace my old (really old) 14" Delta bandsaw with a scratch/dent Griz. I found a really banged-up G05132XB for a little over $500.00. Really. It needed a new upper door, pieces/parts inside were missing, the motor was missing, etc. It cost me another almost $500.00 to get all the parts, some creative thinking assembling it (I asked their service department for an assembly manual and a gentleman said they just used the parts list illustration) so I did the same. I love this saw! It literally hums… I cut a 1/4" slice from an old Yellow Pine barnwood plank and it cut like buttah! I hooked up both dust collection tubes to a "Y" and the dust collection is very good. I couldn't be more pleased with my purchase!


----------

